# Garage floor help??



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

This is my current floor, I want to make it look like new again and ideally would like to go a grey colour.

Can anyone tell me what I need to do to achieve this please.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

What floor......who......where


----------



## nukeboy (Sep 17, 2014)

think this is why he wants to paint it grey


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Its far too black for my liking😉


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Paint.
I got 10l on eBay for £24 of industrial floor paint.
My garage is 5m x 2.5m and I did 2 coats of that and 2 coats on my shed 5m x 1.5m twice with 5L.

The only prep I did was to sweep the floor before painting. It has lifted a tiny bit where my tyres sit on it but not enough to worry about.

Plus the 5l I have left will let me do another 4/5 coats over the next few years


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

That's better lol


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Dannbodge said:


> Paint.
> I got 10l on eBay for £24 of industrial floor paint.
> My garage is 5m x 2.5m and I did 2 coats of that and 2 coats on my shed 5m x 1.5m twice with 5L.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of your garage floor please


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I haven't but I can get one tomorrow. It's just a mid grey concrete floor. Nothing fancy but stays clean


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Dannbodge said:


> Paint.
> I got 10l on eBay for £24 of industrial floor paint.
> My garage is 5m x 2.5m and I did 2 coats of that and 2 coats on my shed 5m x 1.5m twice with 5L.
> 
> ...


Have you got a link to the eBay item mate, sounds interesting.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Go to johnstons paint http://www.johnstonespaint.com/paint-types/johnstones-speciality/paint-for-garage-floors.html they do floor paint. I've done two garages now nd never had any issues with it.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

If it lifts under tyres it's normally not been left long enought to cure properly.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

m4rkymark said:


> Go to johnstons paint http://www.johnstonespaint.com/paint-types/johnstones-speciality/paint-for-garage-floors.html they do floor paint. I've done two garages now nd never had any issues with it.


Would you say if I give the floor a good sweep it would be safe to paint straight on top? 2 coats maybe?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Iirc when I done mine I bought some cheap thinners, £4 a gallon, and cleaned the floor with that then painted the floor from there. If your sure your floor is clean then a sweep should be ok, my floor had obviously had oil on it at some point and I wanted to make sure it was as clean as could be.

I gave both my floors 2 coats, first coat I thinned down a little as the paint was going onto concrete but the 2nd coat I used the paint straight out the tin. Put it on with a 9" roller too, much quicker and better coverage.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt to wash it down too as I bet it's dusty?

Is the concrete lifting at all - you might want to put some concrete seal down first (just grabbed a link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1815...1=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0)


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

I've recently used Rawlins 303 sealant and 404 epoxy in grey and it looks good and is proving to be fine with tyre traffic. If you're interested here's the thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=350017&page=


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I painted my garage floor tile red with Leyland garage floor paint many years ago, it has been fine even where open to the elements, I put it on with a brush for a thicker coat rather than a roller. Steam cleaned it last year after 15 years applied another coat, ready for the walls now.

Good luck with your venture. John Tht.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I painted mine using epoxy paint after 2 coats of wikes lifted after a couple of weeks.
The epoxy was around £60 for 5lt and the floor was prep'd properly before painting it on - the garage was left empty for 2 weeks to let it cure properly but even then after a few weeks it would lift where the tyres had been sat. I bought 4 rubber floor tiles to sit under the tyres to stop the lifting again.

After a year i laid plastic floor tiles down and wish i'd done this in the first place


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

robby71 said:


> I painted mine using epoxy paint after 2 coats of wikes lifted after a couple of weeks.
> The epoxy was around £60 for 5lt and the floor was prep'd properly before painting it on - the garage was left empty for 2 weeks to let it cure properly but even then after a few weeks it would lift where the tyres had been sat. I bought 4 rubber floor tiles to sit under the tyres to stop the lifting again.
> 
> After a year i laid plastic floor tiles down and wish i'd done this in the first place


Now that's a man cave i would love..


----------



## spitandpolish (Nov 10, 2009)

Not sure if this helps, but I have found that rollering the whole clean floor, with a 4:1 mix of PVA and then letting that dry for a couple of days extends the life of the grey epoxy floor paint by about double, before it comes off in the tyre line.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The first cost of mine was left for 24hrs and the second was given 7 days. Baring in mind this was July so it was ridiculously hot too.

It hasn't lifted as such just worn away under where tyres sit.

My friends had their floor done with expensive sealer and then floor paint and left it for a month's before using it and it still wore away under tyres.

I figured 20 mins to repay t the floor every year or so is nothing compared to the cost of preparing and paying for expensive products which don't always work.


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

I got the matts from halfords, not sure if still on offer but for under £100 I did a 10ft x 24ft garage.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Now that's a man cave i would love..


Looks better now as it's been painted white on the walls and yesterday i fitted LED tubes (bright white) - will take new pics


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

w00044 said:


> I got the matts from halfords, not sure if still on offer but for under £100 I did a 10ft x 24ft garage.


Are these the foam Rolson ones?
Link please to the ones you bought, and what do you think to them?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

robby71 said:


> Looks better now as it's been painted white on the walls and yesterday i fitted LED tubes (bright white) - will take new pics


What plastic tiles did you buy Robby?
Your garage floor and cabinets looks great :thumb:


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

James_R said:


> Are these the foam Rolson ones?
> Link please to the ones you bought, and what do you think to them?


http://www.halfords.com/motoring/garage-equipment/overalls-safety-equipment/rolson-6-piece-floor-mat-set-120-x-180cm

Good value for money.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

robby71 said:


> Looks better now as it's been painted white on the walls and yesterday i fitted LED tubes (bright white) - will take new pics


Planning to instal some new LED lights so would to be interested to see what you went with and also ask about your floor tiles which look great
Thanks
Dave


----------

